# When do I stop giving my son formula milk?



## aidensmum05 (Sep 17, 2006)

Just wanted some advise on when to stop sterlisiing my sons bottles?  He is turning 1 tommorow, and also not sure how long to give him formula milk for?  He doesnt like water but I give him juice sometimes.  

Hope someone can help me?

Claire


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi

You can stop sterilizing from the age of 0ne yr.

From 1 yr babies can be given cows milk. They should be having approx 300ml a day

Hope that helps

jeanettex


----------

